# פרוטקציות, קומבינות ואינטרסים



## tFighterPilot

All those words came from English, yet they have a different meaning in Hebrew. How would you translate those words into english?​
כל המילים הללו מקורן באנגלית, אבל משמעותן בעברית שונה. איך אתרגם אותן לאנגלית?​


----------



## בעל-חלומות

אני חושב שרק אינטרסים בא מאנגלית משלושת המילים האלו. פרוטקציה וקומבינה נשמעים לי מרוסית או מגרמנית (ומלטינית קודם, אבל זה לא משנה..), אז אולי אתה יכול לשאול את האנשים בפורומים האלה.​ 
ואני די בטוח שאינטרסים באנגלית זה intersts אבל יכול להיות שאני מושפע מהעברית, אז עדיף לוודות עם מישהו שאנגלית היא שפת אמו.​


----------



## cfu507

tFighterPilot said:


> All those words came from English, yet they have a different meaning in Hebrew. How would you translate those words into english?​
> 
> 
> כל המילים הללו מקורן באנגלית, אבל משמעותן בעברית שונה. איך אתרגם אותן לאנגלית?​


 
גם באנגלית המשמעות שלהן שונה, לא?


----------



## eshcar

בקשר לקומבינה, אין לי תשובה בשבילך - זאת מילה מאוד ישראלית ולא הצלחתי לחשוב על מילה מקבילה באנגלית שמעבירה את אותה משמעות ישראלית ייחודית

אינטרסים = interests
פרוטקציה = favoritism/nepotism/vitamin p 
בקשר לפרוטקציה, זה לא אחד לאחד, אבל זה כן מעביר את המשמעות הכללית לטעמי.​


----------



## Flaminius

אני חושב שקומבינה יש לה שני תרגומים. עם משתמשים בה כמו, "נעשה קומבינה?" המשמעתו זאת "a shady business plan" שנאמר ב-«מילון מורפיקס».

אבל נראה לי שיש לקומבינה משמעות אחרת.  "כניתי 'תה זה בזול כי יש לי קומבינה" הוא מתכוון ל-"I bought it cheap because I have a connection".​


----------



## tFighterPilot

אחלה, תודה


----------



## egurevich

concoction = קומבינה = פתרון יצירתי​


----------



## arielipi

no no no.
so kombina 1)is like using\having  connections for someones own good
                2) tricking someone or a system to gain or have less bad things to the spoken person.
meaning - if i found something that allows me to avoid paying taxes but basically im not supposed to be using that 'hole' in law - thats a kombina.
also, if one gets a great deal of something he had had a kombina, like buying a super expensive car at half price.

protektzya - negative connotation word...one uses or having easier things due to knowing a person in power... like being favored by the teacher cuz hes friends with your parents.

interesim - is basically a word that describes a person as manipulative[often], cuz hes pulling strings around to make wanted results. like if i have interesim for a person to do something it means i want it to happen because a result of that action will benefit with me somehow.
politicians are a great example for people with interesim,kombinot,protektzyot.


----------



## rosemarino

> so kombina 1)is like using\having  connections for someones own good
> 2) tricking someone or a system to gain or have less bad things to the spoken person.
> meaning - if i found something that allows me to avoid paying taxes but basically im not supposed to be using that 'hole' in law - thats a kombina.
> also, if one gets a great deal of something he had had a kombina, like buying a super expensive car at half price.




Thanks for trying to explain this, arielipi, but I'm having some trouble understanding what you have written.

For example, by "spoken person," do you mean המדובר or האיש המדובר? If so, you could say in English "the person in question."

Going back to FighterPilot's original question, I agree with previous posters that these terms do not come to Hebrew from English and are difficult to translate into English.  According to (רוביק רוזנטל (מילון הסלנג המקיף, 
פרוטקציה comes to Hebrew from Yiddish פראטעקציע and from Russian.  Eshcar's translation of favoritism/nepotism is literally correct but might be a little too high register.  The closest I can come up with: "having connections,"  or "pulling strings," which are a little more colloquial.

As for קומבינה, Rosenthal says that this comes from Ladino.  A high register translation might be "ruse" or "strategem."  Since it's slang, maybe one could translate it as "gaming the system," at least in the first example above.



> interesim - is basically a word that describes a person as manipulative[often], cuz hes pulling strings around to make wanted results. like if i have interesim for a person to do something it means i want it to happen because a result of that action will benefit with me somehow.
> politicians are a great example for people with interesim,kombinot,protektzyot.



I'm still unclear on what אינטרסים means. The translation "interests" doesn't seem to me to work for this context.  Maybe you could give some examples of usage in Hebrew.


----------



## arbelyoni

> I'm still unclear on what אינטרסים means. The translation "interests" doesn't seem to me to work for this context. Maybe you could give some examples of usage in Hebrew.



Wikipedia describes אינטרס as the ambition of individuals, institutions or societies to achieve their goals. I would add that אינטרס is the reason or motive for being involved in certain matters. Some examples from google:
אין אינטרס לבטל את השלום
למערב אין אינטרס שהמשטר בצפון קוריאה יקרוס
לא נסכן אינטרסים לאומיים
And of course: ?איזה אינטרס יש למצרים לבוא לפה בחום הזה (Giv'at Halfon)

אינטרס or אינטרסים can be used negatively: motive for personal benefit that causes a conflict of interest:
הבנק האירופי שבוי בידי אינטרסים
אין לי אינטרס, אני לא מכיר אותו
גם לצדיקים יש אינטרסים

A person who has such selfish אינטרסים is called אינטרסנט (interes*a*nt).


----------



## tFighterPilot

אלהים ישמור, עברו כבר ארבע שנים! אני זוכר שפתחתי את הנושא הזה...


I suppose nepotism would be quite fitting to translate פרוטקציה, what's more the word nepotism itself has started gaining some popularity in Israel recently.


----------



## rosemarino

arbelyoni said:


> Wikipedia describes אינטרס as the ambition of individuals, institutions or societies to achieve their goals. I would add that אינטרס is the reason or motive for being involved in certain matters. Some examples from google:
> אין אינטרס לבטל את השלום
> למערב אין אינטרס שהמשטר בצפון קוריאה יקרוס
> לא נסכן אינטרסים לאומיים
> And of course: ?איזה אינטרס יש למצרים לבוא לפה בחום הזה (Giv'at Halfon)
> 
> אינטרס or אינטרסים can be used negatively: motive for personal benefit that causes a conflict of interest:
> הבנק האירופי שבוי בידי אינטרסים
> אין לי אינטרס, אני לא מכיר אותו
> גם לצדיקים יש אינטרסים
> 
> A person who has such selfish אינטרסים is called אינטרסנט (interes*a*nt).



Thanks for these examples, arbelyoni.  It seems there are two different uses here, which both can be conveyed by the English word "interest."




> אין לי אינטרס, אני לא מכיר אותו


In this example אינטרס seems to be a synonym of התעניינות.

The other meaning, which you quote from Wikipedia, is also conveyed by the English word "interest,"  though in this case it often appears in the plural, as in the expression "special interests,"  groups who are exerting influence to promote a particular government policy or decision.


----------



## arielipi

interes in hebrew is anything that is to a certain degree of [im]motivation to a person.


----------

